# Restraining Green Tree Frogs



## AMY22 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello my dears, long time no see!
I have a bit of a story and question for yall. Yesterday I get a phone call from a friend that he found a green tree frog by his garbage bin. So the frog is at my house now as I have a set up already from my old frogs from years ago. Well I noticed tonight that 2 of it's toes have got something going on, to me it looks like a deformity and I did manage to get a photo of it, but I this frog is a bit jumpy (excuse the pun) and I cannot for the life of me get it to keep still long enough to have a closer look. Can someone explain to me how to restrain a frog the right way when needing to examine it?
Thanks!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Just hold it really. 
I gently hold mine on the stomach and back. 
Just make sure you have moist hands.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah I know, I had frogs years ago but they weren't as timid as this one so I never needed to physically restrain them! I know there is a proper way (around the waist?). I'm hoping to find the owner, if not then here it shall stay. I had to get it off my friend as soon as possible as they, uh, aren't the greatest pet owners and I would never in my life sell them a pet. He won't ask his neighbours if it's theirs, he just wants to see it they ask HIM, (i.e. less chance of finding the owner, therefore it stays). 
I'm more interested in the frogs welfare and finding the owner. It's generally a pretty spiffy looking critter, but hey, a quick check up never goes astray.

---------- Post added 05-Jan-11 at 11:55 PM ----------








---------- Post added 06-Jan-11 at 12:00 AM ----------







---------- Post added 06-Jan-11 at 11:26 AM ----------

Can anyone see the photo I put up? It doesn't appear to be showing...


----------

